# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  حمل  برنامج يشرح كل شئ عن ال transistors و diodes و amplifier

## زهره التوليب

حمل برنامج يشرح كل شئ عن ال transistors و diodes و amplifier


http://rapidshare.com/files/101763509/good_prog.rar

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

حمل برنامج يشرح كل شئ عن ال transistors و diodes و amplifier


http://rapidshare.com/files/101763509/good_prog.rar


يعطيكي العافية زهرة .
*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اول شي مبروووك الاشراف...

وبعديين يسلمو ايديكي عالبرنامج الرائع 

جاري التحميل...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *
> 
> يعطيكي العافية زهرة .
> *


الله يعافيك يا اكس مان...احنا بنتعلم منك




> اول شي مبروووك الاشراف...
> 
> وبعديين يسلمو ايديكي عالبرنامج الرائع 
> 
> جاري التحميل...


الله يبارك فيك يامهدي...ومشكور عالمرور

----------


## khaldun904

برامج كتير حلوه  شكرا الك يا  <[ :Cgiving:  زهرة التوليب :Eh S(7):  ]>

----------


## زهره التوليب

> برامج كتير حلوه  شكرا الك يا  <[ زهرة التوليب ]>


اهلا بك دائما

----------


## mosa

thankkkkkkkkkkssssssssssssssssss 
youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## نافذة صحار

تشكر على الجهود الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## elevator

thxthxthx

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا الكم عالمرور
وان شاء الله تستفيدوا

----------


## سويتر

يعطيكي العافية زهرة التوليب

----------


## ابو جواد الطائي

مشكوررين  :Icon31:

----------


## م. احمد العبادي

شكرا

----------


## م. احمد العبادي

شكرا ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## MUSALLAM

مرحبا

----------


## toosh

شكرا على المشاركة المفيدة والرائعة

----------


## naser17

thanks

----------


## الرواحي

thanksssssssssss

----------


## عماد100

شكرا

----------


## jawadr

thanks

----------


## محمد الرفوع

ممممممممششششششششككككووووووووورررررررررر

----------


## heshamali

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## the bsb

مشكور الله يجزيك الخير 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عبد الله الفلسطيني

مجهود جبار

----------


## حسام عباس

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## MONTASER

thaaaaaaaaaaaanx

----------


## khatta

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## هندسة مرض

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## E.NOSA

جزيتم عنا كل الخير :Bl (9):  :Bl (30):

----------


## sub7i

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## eng.reem

*thnx 4 youuu*

----------


## ezzo_ooo

والله ع راسي يا جحشششششششششششش

----------


## jeny

شكررررررررررررررررررا لك  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## hamad

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

